# Applet das sich an Grösse des Browserfensters anpasst!?



## Leeprasteen (28. Jul 2004)

wie kann man erreichen, dass sich ein Applet an Grösse des Browserfensters anpasst!? also z.b. sowohl bei ner 800x600er auflösung als auch bei ner 1024x768er das gesamte Browserfenster ausfüllt!?
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## alex-t (28. Jul 2004)

relative grössenangaben machen. also 100% breite und 100% höhe.

und im bodytag die margins auf 0 setzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jul 2004)

Es ist so wie es alex-t geschrieben hat. Allerdings kann man auf die Notierung der margins auch komplett verzichten.

```
<applet code="MyApplet.class" width=100% height=100%>
</applet>
```


----------



## alex-t (2. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings kann man auf die Notierung der margins auch komplett verzichten.



Wieso kann man das? Natürlich geht das schon, aber auch nur, wenn man den Rand behalten will. Das sieht dann aber nicht so schön aus. Schon gar nicht unter div. Browsern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2004)

Wenn Du die margins auf 0 setzt, hast Du quasi keinen Rand mehr. Es ist also das Gleiche, wenn Du die weg lässt.


----------

